# New A6 wagon owner



## dfaulkner (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, hello all. Yup, i'm a new Audi owner. Picking up this beauty either today or Friday. 








rims, modest drop, tint, and my daily driver will be complete. Hope to learn alot here as well. Want to know anything else, just ask.


----------



## elicitvr6 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: New A6 wagon owner (dfaulkner)*

haha, I'm looking at almost exactly the same car right now up here in Chicago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: New A6 wagon owner (dfaulkner)*

Welcome to 4T! Your Audi looks good in white, is it plain white, or pearl?


----------



## dfaulkner (Feb 6, 2008)

just plain white. Thanks guys


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dfaulkner)*

Congrats on the purchase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
If they made A6 wagons with the 2.7T (not counting the Allroad!), I'd have picked one over the sedan I got.


----------



## dfaulkner (Feb 6, 2008)

it's now in my driveway and what a blast to drive!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_If they made A6 wagons with the 2.7T (not counting the Allroad!), I'd have picked one over the sedan I got.

Audi did make them, they just didn't sell them in North America.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: New A6 wagon owner (dfaulkner)*

Congrats.
Nice ride!


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Audi did make them, they just didn't sell them in North America.

Story of my life


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Audi did make them, they just didn't sell them in North America.

Of course they wouldn't!


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (PerL)*

no ****......AOA http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Audi did make them, they just didn't sell them in North America.


----------

